# Dancing with the STARS!!!!!!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhrze8kJQM0


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

How that dog stays on its back legs for that long, I have no idea! Do you think it is good for its hips? 

How I wish they hadn't put that dog in a dress, golden retrievers have so much dignity...a frilly dress on any dog but especially a GR just makes me cringe! 

Clever and beautiful dog though! Whenever you watch HWTM it always looks like just that, 'heelwork'...I would definitely class this as dancing!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> How that dog stays on its back legs for that long, I have no idea! Do you think it is good for its hips?
> 
> How I wish they hadn't put that dog in a dress, golden retrievers have so much dignity...a frilly dress on any dog but especially a GR just makes me cringe!
> 
> Clever and beautiful dog though! Whenever you watch HWTM it always looks like just that, 'heelwork'...I would definitely class this as dancing!!!


I'm no fan of putting clothes on dogs, period, and especially not large ones, but I thought this video was quite something. Canine freestyle, as it is known here in the states, is a popular form of entertainment, and I do appreciate the training that goes into a good performance, and especially when the dog appears to be enjoying it, too.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVED it!!!!!!! Thank you so much for posting this PG!!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That is great!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*That was cool!! *


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I'm no fan of putting clothes on dogs, period, and especially not large ones, but I thought this video was quite something. Canine freestyle, as it is known here in the states, is a popular form of entertainment, and I do appreciate the training that goes into a good performance, and especially when the dog appears to be enjoying it, too.


oh yeah, definitely...a lot of training and hard work has gone in to that performance and I certainly admire that. To me though it has a slight tinge of a circus act with the dress on, it just doesn't sit right with me somehow, especially because at least _some_ of the audience will be laughing at what the dog looks like bouncing around in a frilly dress, I guess that it the bit I dislike so much. Funnily enough I can watch Mary ray doing HTM routines and not feel the same way. Just me I guess!

Does anyone else wonder about the dogs hips...Ive never quite seen a dog as large as a GR walk soley on it's back legs for so long.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh yeah, definitely...a lot of training and hard work has gone in to that performance and I certainly admire that. To me though it has a slight tinge of a circus act with the dress on, it just doesn't sit right with me somehow, especially because at least _some_ of the audience will be laughing at what the dog looks like bouncing around in a frilly dress, I guess that it the bit I dislike so much. Funnily enough I can watch Mary ray doing HTM routines and not feel the same way. Just me I guess!
> 
> Does anyone else wonder about the dogs hips...Ive never quite seen a dog as large as a GR walk soley on it's back legs for so long.


I think the dress is supposed to be a Latin Salsa dress, sorta goes with the act. Not my style, either...
as for her hips - she looks to be in very good condition, is not a heavy boned or unusually large Golden, so I'm not as concerned as I might otherwise be.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Loved it! What a pretty dog too. Makes me wanna dance with Ike!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this! That was just great!


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry but that was a no go for me, didn't like it. I would imagine that took many months to practise, surely can't be good for any dog's back legs, and he was on them for quite some time! - and all that silly dressing up - yuk. 

To be honest, I felt sorry for the dog :-(


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It certainly is not everyone's cup of tea. But I know people who do freestyle with their dogs (that is whatit is called here in the US, anyway) and believe me, the dogs LOVE it. The dog in the video obviously is enjoying herself, as well. And if there were any problems with the dog physically, she would be unable to do it.


----------

